
Show HN: CarHunting – The smartest place to find your next car (UK) - chrift
https://carhunting.co.uk
======
chrift
Hi guys,

I'm Chris and I just wanted to show something I've been working on in the
evenings between nappy changes.

Due to these nappy changes development is slow going, but so far the feedback
I've received has been positive.

I'd love to get some feedback from some of you serial car buyers as to whether
you would find a tool like this useful.

Thanks!

